# selling rifle from AL to FL?



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

Does anyone know if an FFL transfer is necessary to (private) sell a rifle from Alabama to Florida?


----------



## maxfold (Apr 19, 2008)

*Long gun*

Dont think its needed, call a bass pro shop .they have told me not needed before.maxfold


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Is it in your name, something to think about?:whistling:


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

A person not licensed under the GCA and not prohibited from acquiring firearms may purchase a firearm from an out-of-State source and obtain the firearm if an arrangement is made with a licensed dealer in the purchaser’s State of residence for the purchaser to obtain the firearm from the dealer.

http://www.atf.gov/content/firearms...tions-unlicensed-persons#out-of-state-firearm


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

Don't understand this. If it is a private sale from one person to another private person, why is a FFL transfer needed? I know that I can buy a long gun from a dealer in some other states with no problem. I could take possession of the long gun in the state it was bought.


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

submariner said:


> Don't understand this. If it is a private sale from one person to another private person, why is a FFL transfer needed? I know that I can buy a long gun from a dealer in some other states with no problem. I could take possession of the long gun in the state it was bought.


Me neither. Blam that on our lovely government  I wish we would get rid of the ATF all together.


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks for the info guys.


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

OK wait a minute I am confused? If I go to Alabama buy a gun from a private individual drive back to Florida exactly how is it my name?


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

You don't specify whether you will be shipping the gun to FL or if the exchange will be in person. There is significant difference between the two.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Rickpcfl said:


> You don't specify whether you will be shipping the gun to FL or if the exchange will be in person. There is significant difference between the two.


Not really. A private person cannot sell any firearm across state lines to an out of state person. Transaction must go through an FFL to be legal.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm from FL. I can come buy a long gun in AL as long as I go thru the FFL process. Doesn't matter if I'm buying it from a dealer or an individual.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Wharf Rat said:


> I'm from FL. I can come buy a long gun in AL as long as I go thru the FFL process. Doesn't matter if I'm buying it from a dealer or an individual.


Correct!


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Telum Pisces said:


> Not really. A private person cannot sell any firearm across state lines to an out of state person. Transaction must go through an FFL to be legal.


Well and explain how anyone would know. Please. If I bought a firearm from person A) 6 years ago in Indiana moved to Alabama 5 years later and then decided to sell it to person B) in Florida how would ANYONE know. It happens all the time! People buy firearms at gun shows all the time for cash and no paperwork. Please explain how an ffl is needed.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

2RC's II said:


> Well and explain how anyone would know. Please. If I bought a firearm from person A) 6 years ago in Indiana moved to Alabama 5 years later and then decided to sell it to person B) in Florida how would ANYONE know. It happens all the time! People buy firearms at gun shows all the time for cash and no paperwork. Please explain how an ffl is needed.


If you want to risk serious prison time over 20 bucks and 10 minutes of paperwork, be my guest. ATF sets people up all the time...


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Sorry but you but you guy's are wrong on that!


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

2RC's II said:


> Well and explain how anyone would know. Please. If I bought a firearm from person A) 6 years ago in Indiana moved to Alabama 5 years later and then decided to sell it to person B) in Florida how would ANYONE know. It happens all the time! People buy firearms at gun shows all the time for cash and no paperwork. Please explain how an ffl is needed.


You speed all the time and don't get caught too. Just takes that one time to get popped though. 

It's a dumb law!!! But it's there. Whether you want to follow it or not is up to you.:thumbsup:

It's all in what you know. If you know the person is an out of state resident and sell it to them, then you have broken the law. If you don't ask for ID and sell it to them for cash and they tell you that they are an AL resident and you take their word for it, you have not broken the law. But the buyer has by buying a firearm from out of state from a non FFL holder!

Here is the ATF rules:

Q: To whom may an unlicensed person transfer firearms under the GCA?
A person may sell a firearm to an unlicensed resident of his State, if he does not know or have reasonable cause to believe the person is prohibited from receiving or possessing firearms under Federal law. A person may loan or rent a firearm to a resident of any State for temporary use for lawful sporting purposes, if he does not know or have reasonable cause to believe the person is prohibited from receiving or possessing firearms under Federal law. A person may sell or transfer a firearm to a licensee in any State. However, a firearm other than a curio or relic may not be transferred interstate to a licensed collector.
[18 U.S.C. 922(a)(3) and (5), 922(d), 27 CFR 478.29 and 478.30]

Q: From whom may an unlicensed person acquire a firearm under the GCA?
A person may only acquire a firearm within the person’s own State, except that he or she may purchase or otherwise acquire a rifle or shotgun, in person, at a licensee’s premises in any State, provided the sale complies with State laws applicable in the State of sale and the State where the purchaser resides. A person may borrow or rent a firearm in any State for temporary use for lawful sporting purposes.
[18 U.S.C. 922(a)(3) and (5), 922(b)(3), 27 CFR 478.29 and 478.30]


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

OK. Just saying, making it harder than it really needs to be. Sure anyone can set someone up for anything at anytime anywhere. We are talking about two people who have a dialogue and you are trying to make it to complicated. If you do not want complications then buy all means do what makes you feel the best. I guess many on the PFF don't purchase many firearms at gun shows. I am assuming most of the negative comments are ffl dealers. Out!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

2RC's II said:


> OK. Just saying, making it harder than it really needs to be. Sure anyone can set someone up for anything at anytime anywhere. We are talking about two people who have a dialogue and you are trying to make it to complicated. If you do not want complications then buy all means do what makes you feel the best. I guess many on the PFF don't purchase many firearms at gun shows. I am assuming most of the negative comments are ffl dealers. Out!


No? Trust me, the FFL dealers don't give a shit over your $25 buck transfer, because it's a pain in the ass...

Part of being a responsible gun owner, is following the law, no matter how ridiculous it is... because when you get busted, it makes us all look bad.


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

OK so say I am going to my hunting camp in Alabama from Florida or vice versa and I am stopped for some unknown reason and I have my gun in the car (with a CCP) if it is a sidearm you think they are gonna ask me for some type of paperwork on the sell of said weapon? No.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

2RC's II said:


> OK so say I am going to my hunting camp in Alabama from Florida or vice versa and I am stopped for some unknown reason and I have my gun in the car (with a CCP) if it is a sidearm you think they are gonna ask me for some type of paperwork on the sell of said weapon? No.


No? But that's not what we're talking about here...


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

BTW I assure you JB I am a responsible gun owner and 40 plus year member of the NRA. Don't assume you know anything about me. Plus don't assume I don't know the law. It's a forum not a courtroom and I know my way around both.


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

2RC's II said:


> Well and explain how anyone would know. Please. If I bought a firearm from person A) 6 years ago in Indiana moved to Alabama 5 years later and then decided to sell it to person B) in Florida how would ANYONE know. It happens all the time! People buy firearms at gun shows all the time for cash and no paperwork. Please explain how an ffl is needed.


I understand ignorance is bliss but as a law abiding citizen it is our duty to keep ourselves informed and the people that regulate gun sales is the ATF. Which the ATF does have an FAQ to look at and if you can't find your answer always contact them. Even though I think the ATF is useless.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

2RC's II said:


> Sorry but you but you guy's are wrong on that!


Actually you are wrong. And there is a LEO on this forum that helps moderating that is involved with the ATF. I'd shut my mouth if I was you personally.


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

2RC's II said:


> OK so say I am going to my hunting camp in Alabama from Florida or vice versa and I am stopped for some unknown reason and I have my gun in the car (with a CCP) if it is a sidearm you think they are gonna ask me for some type of paperwork on the sell of said weapon? No.


Trying to understand your POV. This is completely irrelevant to the OP.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

2RC's II said:


> BTW I assure you JB I am a responsible gun owner and 40 plus year member of the NRA. Don't assume you know anything about me. Plus don't assume I don't know the law. It's a forum not a courtroom and I know my way around both.


Then you should know by posting this, you could throw out any kind of "Ignorance of the law" excuse you could potentially give, but I digress...


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Not worried about a Leo or anyone else on here it's a forum for bouncing around opinions which is what I have been doing. I asked hypothetical questions and got responces. Here is another one. If I have a family member who lives in Alabama and I live in Florida and he decides to give me a gun. I go for a visit get the gun and come back to Florida and put it in my gun safe in order to give it to one of my grandsons who lives in Texas 3 years from now. What then? I am just giving senerios from the original question. Believe me I am not concerned about a LEO. They need to find out who T boned hit and run me and my wife on Gregory St. On Valentines night this year not be concerned about a frigging debate on the PFF. I am done.


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

2RC's II said:


> Not worried about a Leo or anyone else on here it's a forum for bouncing around opinions which is what I have been doing. I asked hypothetical questions and got responces. Here is another one. If I have a family member who lives in Alabama and I live in Florida and he decides to give me a gun. I go for a visit get the gun and come back to Florida and put it in my gun safe in order to give it to one of my grandsons who lives in Texas 3 years from now. What then? I am just giving senerios from the original question. Believe me I am not concerned about a LEO. They need to find out who T boned hit and run me and my wife on Gregory St. On Valentines night this year not be concerned about a frigging debate on the PFF. I am done.


The OP was asking about whether he has to go through an FFL or not. Which he received respectful responses on what is the law quoted from the ATF website. Right now you are going about these "hypothetical" situations because you showed your ignorance to the law and just trying to cover it up. None of us will be able to answer these hypothetical situations because we don't know all the laws for the ATF. That is when we would contact the ATF! In this case that would be the best bet. If for some reason the "hypothetical situation" was real I would contact the ATF itself and see if your are going about it the right way.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Brandon_SPC said:


> Me neither. Blam that on our lovely government  I wish we would get rid of the ATF all together.


The ATF isn't going anywhere. 
It's future is ATFM
Guess what the M stand for. 

America will soon change the way some laws are looked at. Giving the responsibility to the ATF to manage and control it. 
Giving you the ATFM. 




.


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

Chapman5011 said:


> The ATF isn't going anywhere.
> It's future is ATFM
> Guess what the M stand for.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately your probably right but if it ever gets that bad I'm sure it would lead to other stuff. It is only a matter of time before the citizens get fed up with it.


----------



## TennJeep1618 (Apr 19, 2015)

As others have stated, an FFL transfer is required for any firearm transfer from FL to AL or vice versa. If the firearm is a handgun, the transfer must be performed by an FFL in the receiving state (if the buyer is an FL resident, the FFL must be in FL). If the firearm is a rifle, the FFL performing the transfer may be in either FL or AL.

I'm not a lawyer or ATF agent, but I have done my research on the above info.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

You can rent a gun to anyone! But it might get someone you know hurt. If not, good renting.


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Yes. I saw this a while back and thought I would have some fun. As it turned out it was more fun than I could have imagined. Some swallowed it down to the sinker, some I caught in the lip and they broke off, a few I could not shake off, some I foul hooked and some figured it out early on and turned down the bait. Oh and a few were just plain.......well I will leave it there. Anyway hold on here it comes. I just love all the experts on the PFF.


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

What are you talking about? You have given completely wrong information and horrible advice. If someone were to listen to you and they were caught, they would likely spend time in a federal prison and never be able to legally own a firearm again as a convicted felon. So, what are you talking about?


----------



## HappyTime (Dec 31, 2013)

It takes all types ! WOW


----------



## CharlieT (Feb 13, 2012)

The sale of a gun is part of interstate commerce and regulated by the feds. That is why you can sell one to your neighbor without going through the federal FFL process. 

A LOT like red snapper...9 miles, 40 day season. 10 miles and beyond 10 days.

Good reading:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Commerce_Clause


----------



## RobertD (Mar 9, 2011)

SnapperSlapper said:


> What are you talking about? You have given completely wrong information and horrible advice. If someone were to listen to you and they were caught, they would likely spend time in a federal prison and never be able to legally own a firearm again as a convicted felon. So, what are you talking about?



2 RC's II was wrong and posted it and got called out. Now he's trying to play it off like he was "fishing" as some will do to get riled up responses on the Off Topic or Sports Forums. The difference here is his mistaken understanding relating to this topic could have potentially serious legal ramifications for someone naive enough to get legal firearm info from a fishing forum. 

1. You may buy and sell privately WITHIN your state, as in both of you are residents. That may soon change for handguns IMHO, but I hope not.

2. You may buy a long gun (rifle or shotgun) from a DEALER (ffl licensed) in ANY state. 

3. You may buy a long gun from an individual in another state, but there needs to be an ffl transfer (form 4473) done at a dealer there.

4. You may buy a pistol from a dealer or individual in another state, BUT it must be shipped to an ffl dealer in the state YOU reside in and a form 4473 filled out and run through before you take possession.

5. The form 4473 mentioned above is not REGISTRATION per se (although I wonder sometimes what happens) but is intended basically to ensure felons or other persons prohibited from firearm ownership are not allowed to buy them. Part of the 4473 is the licensed ffl dealer phoning the buyers info into a central database, where it is checked against lists of known criminals. 

6. Allegedly the Gov only knows which dealer bought the gun from the manufacturers. The selling dealer is supposed to retain these records so that the buyer can be traced in the event the gun is used in a crime. 


THESE ARE ALL THINGS I BELIEVE! I am not a lawyer, LEO, or anyone to entrust your as of today unsullied legal reputation to. If you have doubts, ask people who KNOW! Do NOT go to jail based on bad advice from an Internet forum.


----------



## RobertD (Mar 9, 2011)

On a related note, as a legal responsible gun owner you owe it to those like yourself to do the best you can to ensure that anyone you SELL a gun to or BUY a gun from (individuals) are either known to you as a non criminal or have necessary licenses. 

PERSONALLY, I would never sell a pistol to someone without a pistol permit. If they have that they have at LEAST passed a background check. I would also ask for ID on a long gun purchase and write down the info. 

I'm no fan of restricting gun rights either, but ethical, responsible sales between lawful individuals are the responsibility of both parties. Handing cash to shady appearing individuals (or God forbid SELLING to them) potentially puts EVERY legal transaction at risk later. Self policing WILL help prolong our rights.


----------

